# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Gurbetçi Türklere inanılmaz tuzak

## bozok

*Gurbetçi Türklere inanılmaz tuzak* 

*06.07.2009 / VATAN GZT.*



*Almanya’da yaşayan Türkler, izin yolunda Bulgaristan’da yeni bir oyunla karşı karşıya*

Kulaktan kulağa yayılan *“Polisin domuz gribi olunmadığına dair rapor istediği”* iddialarını en üst düzey yetkililer yalanlasa da Türkler doktordan domuz gribi olmadığına dair rapor almadan yola çıkmıyor. Vatandaşlar talep edilmese de sınırda Bulgar polisine bu raporu gösteriyor.

Alman *Deutsche Welle* haber ajansının internet sitesinde yer alan habere göre, Almanya'da yaşayan Türklerin şikayetleri Berlin'deki Bulgaristan Büyükelçiliği'ne kadar ulaştı. Büyükelçiliği arayan Türk vatandaşları hep aynı soruyu yöneltiyor: *“Bulgaristan sınırında polisler domuz gribi olunmadığını kanıtlayıcı doktor raporu istiyor mu?”*

Bu sorulara, Almanya'dan Türkiye'ye gitmek üzere Bulgaristan sınırından geçen ve polislerin doktor raporu olmayan ailelerden 20 ile 50 euro arasında rüşvet aldığı, bu parayı vermeyen ailelerinse Almanya'ya geri gönderildiği iddiaları neden oldu.

Bulgaristan sınır polisi böyle bir uygulamanın olmadığını vurguluyor. Bulgaristan-Sırbistan sınırında görev yapan Komiser Saharin Penov, iddiaların kendilerini şaşırttığını söylüyor. Penov,* "Bize ulaşan şikayetler nedeniyle endişeliyiz. Bütün birimlerimizi bu sorunun çözümlenmesi için harekete geçirdik. şu ana kadar somut bir vakaya ulaşabilmiş değiliz. Dedikodunun çok hızlı yayıldığı bir insan topluluğuyla karşı karşıyayız"* diyor. 

Komiser Penov bu sözleriyle Avrupa'nın Batı'sında yaşayan Türkleri kastediyor. Komiser, Bulgar polisinin sınırda kesinlikle domuz gribi olunmadığını kanıtlayan bir doktor raporu istemediğini ve bunu sunamayanlardan para almadığını da vurguluyor. 


*BULGAR DIşİşLERİ'NİN AüIKLAMASI*

Bulgaristan Dışişleri Bakanlığı da iddialar yüzünden endişeli. üünkü yaşananların dedikodudan ibaret olmadığı ve bu tür olayların arkasında genellikle *'sahte polislerin'* olabileceği biliniyor. 

Dışişleri Bakanlığı Sözcüsü Dragovest Goranov, *"Bunlar polis üniforması taşıyor ancak polis değiller. Yaptıkları tek şey ise rüşvet almak. Bu bir suç. Polisi alarma geçirdik ve bu kişilerin yakalanacağı sözünü aldık"* diye konuşuyor.İddiaların kendilerini de kızdırdığını söyleyen sözcü, söz konusu sahte polislerin Bulgaristan-Sırbistan sınırından Bulgaristan-Türkiye sınırına yöneldiğini belirtiyor. 


*RüşVET YENİ DEğİL* 

şimdi herkes gerçek Bulgar polisinin sahtelerini yakalayıp yakalayamayacağını merak ediyor. Bu sorun yeni olsa da geçmişte de birçok Türk vatandaşının Bulgaristan sınırında bu tür sorunlar yaşadığı akıllara geliyor. Bunlardan birisi de Berlin'de yaşayan Insaf Elbi. Elbi Türkiye'ye giderken sınıra yakın bir noktada otomobilinin Bulgar polislerince durdurulduğunu ve polislerin kendisini aşırı hız yapmakla suçladığını anlatıyor. Polislerin aşırı hız iddiasını kanıtlayamadığını ancak buna rağmen kendisine ceza kesmek istediğini söyleyen Elbi, sözlerini şöyle sürdürüyor: 

*"Polislere 'hayır önce kimliklerinizi görmek ve otomobilinizin plakasını almak istiyorum dedim. Kağıt kalem almak üzere otomobilime yöneldiğimde polislerden biri, 'tamam tamam yolunuza devam edebilirsiniz'* *dedi."*

Bulgar polisinin domuz gribi olunmadığını belgeleyen rapor istediği şeklindeki rivayetler üzerine Almanya'da yaşayan birçok Türk, doktorundan rapor alarak yola çıktı. Vatandaşlar talep edilmese de sınırda Bulgar polisine bu raporu gösteriyor.

...

----------

